# How to fit a Winch on an Alaskan Mill



## Blaisey (Apr 3, 2016)

Enjoy I hope its of some help to someone.


----------



## BobL (Apr 3, 2016)

That's not the ideal way off doing it as it will rack the mill and the bar generating high friction than necessary and cause more wear and tear.
The winch should from the level of the bar like the bar like this http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...berg-mill-need-some-info.295399/#post-5809559.


----------



## Blaisey (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice set up you have BobL, With respect it works for me cheers dude Blaise


----------



## BobL (Apr 4, 2016)

Blaisey said:


> Nice set up you have BobL, With respect it works for me cheers dude Blaise


Sorry I didn't say your method wouldn't work, Ive tried it and it works fine. 
There's just less friction and its less load on the mill/B&C to align the winch forces along the plane of the cut especially on really deep cuts like this. 
eg


----------



## Blaisey (Apr 4, 2016)

BobL said:


> Sorry I didn't say your method wouldn't work, Ive tried it and it works fine.
> There's just less friction and its less load on the mill/B&C to align the winch forces along the plane of the cut especially on really deep cuts like this.
> 
> 
> Yes better pic it make sense of stuff that size. I get a guy with a portable bandsaw in for a day to do stuff like that. How do you find the throttle like that?


----------



## BobL (Apr 4, 2016)

That throttle is my best ever - here's details of how it was done http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-bil-mill-to-take-the-880.87987/#post-1369628
Of all the things I've made the BIL Mill is one of the few that exceeds my expectations - this is rare for me as the things I make rarely measure right up to expectation.
I think it was because a lot of thought and planning went into it. At the time I had full on university Administrative position in charge of about 65 people and hundreds of students and I found designing milling gear was a relatively cheap form of therapy.
The same with that remote throttle. 
The forward rolling action is of course opposite to a MC throttle but being on the left hand it feels very natural because it combines better with the forward motion of the CSM down the log.
I've also made it to be a locking throttle.
I usually slope my logs and lean lightly on the wrap handle with my hip or thighs so I can take both hands of the mill to add wedges without stopping the mill. I sort of make it a challenged to not stop the mill once I have started a cut.
When the chain is sharp and set up right, the log is not too hard, and I use the slippery log rails (the mill itself has PE skids under its rails) the mill self feeds and does not need any pushing.
Also look how far the sawdust is thrown away from the log by the modified 880 exhaust - this means no wading through ever increasing piles of sawdust when milling.


----------



## hamish (Apr 4, 2016)

BobL said:


> That throttle is my best ever - here's details f how it's done http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-bil-mill-to-take-the-880.87987/#post-1369628
> Of all the things I've made the BIL Mill is one of the few that exceeds my expectations - this is rare for me as the things I make rarely measure right up to expectation.
> I think it was because a lot of though and planning went into it.
> The same with that remote throttle. The forward rolling action is of course opposite to a MC but being on the left hand it combines better with the forward motion of the CSM down the log.
> ...


No matter how many times I see this picture, I just have a sitdown and enjoy cold pint admiring its beauty.


----------



## BobL (Apr 4, 2016)

hamish said:


> No matter how many times I see this picture, I just have a sitdown and enjoy cold pint admiring its beauty.


Cheers Hamish.
BTW for those that haven't seen it before the beer bottle I am holding in the picture is empty. 
My engineering brother used to use this picture in his OSH talks to other staff.


----------



## hamish (Apr 4, 2016)

BobL said:


> Cheers Hamish.
> BTW for those that haven't seen it before the beer bottle I am holding in the picture is empty.
> My engineering brother used to use this picture in his OSH talks to other staff.



Your brother that drives trains has nothing to do with it. It was hot and you were thirsty, just holding the empty till you found a recycle bin!


----------

